
Ask HN: Throwaway accounts and comments - atarian
I notice a lot of topics tend to have people who create throwaway comments to post something anonymously.<p>What if people above a certain point threshold (like 700) were allowed to post anonymous comments?
======
throw20180101
Throwaway is for when I have something that I feel is important, that I just
have to say, but I am afraid to risk the fake internet points that I worked so
hard for.

~~~
atarian
This was my impression too. I think if there was anonymous commenting with a
high point threshold, most people would consider it more seriously knowing it
was by a top contributor. It would also weed out most of the trolls.

------
cauterized
To me, throwaway has nothing to do with the fake internet points. It's for
keeping my main account anonymous if I want to post a question or answer that
could easily be used to identify me or link my primary account to one of my
other pseudonymous Internet identities.

------
melling
Nah, you should always be punished for telling people what you really think.

